# can you heat press an apron?



## charmainethis (Aug 22, 2007)

hey guys just had someone ask if i can heat press an apron and not sure. any thoughts?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, if the material will accept the transfer.


----------



## eric0524 (Jul 12, 2009)

I use 100% cotton aprons from alpha and they work just fine.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure, we do it everyday. Good luck.


----------



## cindblank (Sep 14, 2012)

You can heat press aprons, just be aware that if there are heavy seams on each side you will have a valley effect. If you are using transfers they may not stick properly. Be sure to put a pad (I use oversized mouse pads-cheap) under the print area that will raise it to the same hight as the edges.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I prefer KNG for white poly aprons used for sublimation, and 60/40 aprons for plastisol and heat transfers. Wal-Mart used to sell a very nice quality cotton/poly blend apron that could be used for decorating, but they no longer seem to be available. It was less expensive than most blanks, and easy to get (we have FOUR Wal-Marts within 15 minutes drive.)

Note that many of the aprons come to you NOT preshrunk. Factor in some pre-pressing or ironing to make them look nice.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Aprons will often have teflon or scotch guard on them. You need to be aware of that so you can make sure what you put on them sticks.


----------

